# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  سورس آموزشی : دفتر تلفن با تکنولوژی Razor Pages به همراه تکنولوژی Angular, Ajax و استفاده شده از ADO

## davidrobert

این پست حذف شد

----------


## davidrobert

دوستان عزیز برای پیدا کردن دستور مورد نظر برای ذخیره، ویرایش ، و حذف
دستور Ajax از این حالت به این حالت تغییر بدید.

 evt.preventDefault();
                $.post('', $('form').serialize(), function () {
                    $('#Result').html("");
                    $('#Result').html("ثبت با موفقعیت صورت گرفت");
                });

به این حالت تغییر بدید.

 evt.preventDefault();
                $.post('?handler=Insert', $('form').serialize(), function () {
                    $('#Result').html("");
                    $('#Result').html("ثبت با موفقعیت صورت گرفت");
                });

و  دستور ذخیره از این حالت. در محیط سی شارپ

 public void OnPost()
        { 
            tblTel.Insert(Convert.ToInt32(sex.S_Title),tel.Nam  e,tel.Last,tel.Tel,tel.Mobile);
        }

به این حالت تغییر بدید.

 public IActionResult OnPostInsert()
        {
          tblTel.Insert(Convert.ToInt32(sex.S_Title),tel.Nam  e,tel.Last,tel.Tel,tel.Mobile);
            return new JsonResult
                ("Customer Added Successfully!");
        }

تغییر بدید اون روش چون معلوم کدامPOST میگم و چون یک پست بود میفرت سراغ آون و اگه دو تا پست همزمان داشتیم دستور کار نمیکرد ولی با این روش هر پست معلوم میشه.

----------


## Peyman_Ranjbar

سلام.
با تشکر از زحمت شما.
سوالی داشتم درباره نحوه طراحی دیتابیس.
آیا دلیل خاصی بود یا از عمد یک جدول رو فقط برای ذخیره کردن "آقای" و "خانم" اختصاص داید؟
آخه معمولا جنسیت و ... به راحتی کم زیاد نمیشن و به نوعی اطلاعات استاتیک تلقی میشن که اختصاص دادن فیلد هم زیاده روی هست چه برسه به اینکه بخواهید یک جدول بهش اختصاص بدین.
ما باید تا جایی که ممکنه رفت و آمد به دیتابیس رو کم کنیم.
این مورد رو میشد از enum یا... مورد دیگه استفاده کرد.


SELECT        Tbl_Tel.ID, Tbl_Sex.S_Title, Tbl_Tel.Name, Tbl_Tel.Last, Tbl_Tel.Tel, Tbl_Tel.Mobile
FROM            Tbl_Tel INNER JOIN
                         Tbl_Sex ON Tbl_Tel.T_S_ID = Tbl_Sex.S_ID
ORDER BY Tbl_Tel.ID

این خیلی گرون در اومده.خیلی زیاد

----------


## davidrobert

سلام میشه گفت من برای یاد گیری قرار دادم که کسی که آموزش مبینه و لیست کشوی داره چطوری لیست کشوی از دیتابیس نشان بده وهمین طور اندیس اون مقدار داخل دیتابیس ذخیره کنه.

----------


## davidrobert

این پست حذف شد

----------

